# Alardy goats from kSA



## Naef hajaya (Feb 9, 2011)

[/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER]







 


 


 


 


 








​


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 9, 2011)

Love the ears and coat!  Do they come in other colors?


----------



## glenolam (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow.  Those look like a type of dog I see on the dog shows....just can't really recall the name....


----------



## chandasue (Feb 9, 2011)

You're right! they do look like afgan hounds! With HOOVES!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 9, 2011)

LOVE those ears!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 9, 2011)

what is their main purpose, other than looking really cool?


----------



## dbunni (Feb 9, 2011)

Being a fiber freak ... I am totally in love!  Fiber, ears and goat!  WooHoo!


----------



## elevan (Feb 9, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> You're right! they do look like afgan hounds! With HOOVES!


That was my thought too!

They have that same "look at me" quality about them.

Beautiful goats!


----------



## julieq (Feb 9, 2011)

Love the ears.  Are they used for meat, milk or just show?


----------



## puredelite (Feb 12, 2011)

With ears like those I don't believe they would be comfortable with the winter we have had so far...


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 13, 2011)

When I was looking into getting some, I planned to put long socks on their ears and then twist them up (think princess leia from star wars) to keep warm.

Mr. Hajaya, if you could stick a baby one in a box and mail it to me, I'd be MOST obilged!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 13, 2011)

those ears oh my!!!    Around here they'd rot off in all the rain and mud. but i sure like looking at them!

Thank you so much for the pictures!


----------

